

Ddate(1) disabled by default in future util-linux - KonradKlause
https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/8/29/133

======
KonradKlause
Damn lkml.org is down:

[http://marc.info/?l=linux-
kernel&m=131462065108921&w...](http://marc.info/?l=linux-
kernel&m=131462065108921&w=2)

